# 2004 Lawn and Garden Mower Calendar



## jdbill (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey guys, 

I wandered into a local bookstore and found them selling a 2004 lawn and garden mower calendar.

It has a 1970 JD 110 Patio tractor on the front. 

Each month has different mower. 

Some are consumer and some are commercial.

Here is a link to the mfgr's website:

http://www.browntrout.com/calendars/product.asp?MGID=1211&IID=4263


Bill


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jdbill _
> *Hey guys,
> 
> I wandered into a local bookstore and found them selling a 2004 lawn and garden mower calendar.
> ...


Looks kinda cool. And that JD, except for the color, looks just like my Mom's 112. 

Hey a little info someone told me. If anyone has that vintage JD garden tractor. Look at any paint chips, or scraches. I guess the Patio's did not sell well at all, and a lot were repainted normal collors at the dealers. just a tip, you may have a clasic.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

*that is neat*

it even has a crafhsman on the back


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

The January picture is a John deere dragster(sabre) tacked on my wall right now.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I like the farm and barn ones too.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

durwood has already posted the ultimate calender girls! :clap: :thumbsup: arty: :eat: :cowboy: :smiles:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *durwood has already posted the ultimate calender girls! :clap: :thumbsup: arty: :eat: :cowboy: :smiles: *


:clap: You can say that again:dancingfo 
Jody


----------

